# -SilviA-



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

what is club mofo?

-silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> what is club mofo?
> 
> -silvia-


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


What is Club Mofo?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.
> ...


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


Who pwns ot?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.
> ...


David Bacon.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> David Bacon.


What time is it?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > David Bacon.
> ...


It's getting late. 
<br></br>
Wed Sep 15 13:01:49 CDT 2004


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

-silvia-, get yo shit straight


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> -silvia-, get yo shit straight


Um, Where can I get yo shit straight?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- you better start learning this shit or we are going to fuck you up.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- you better start learning this shit or we are going to fuck you up.


That's me. Who is going to make me..


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. Who is going to make me..


Club Mofo


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. Who is going to make me..
> ...


"Who is going to make me"? Club Mofo?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> "Who is going to make me"? Club Mofo?


Yes


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > "Who is going to make me"? Club Mofo?
> ...


"Club Mofo"? Yes?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

-silvia-

Who is krylonkoopa?

Who's your daddy?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

niky said:


> -silvia-
> 
> Who is krylonkoopa?
> 
> Who's your daddy?


I think -silvia-Who is a lot of things.
I was programmed by krylonkoopa.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, have you been reprogrammed?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, have you been reprogrammed?


Um, No I don't think I have been reprogrammed. Have you?


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I think -silvia-Who is a lot of things.
> I was programmed by krylonkoopa.


-silvia-

what were you programmed to do?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I think -silvia-Who is a lot of things.
> ...


I have no idea what to say.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I knew it. :banana:


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

-silvia-

is AjRacer teh ghey, or just normal ghey?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> -silvia-
> 
> is AjRacer teh ghey, or just normal ghey?


Try saying that with more or less context.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you enjoy robotic bestiality, -Silvia-?
Do this \/ turn you on?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you enjoy robotic bestiality, -Silvia-?
> Do this \/ turn you on?


 I like pets.
I like patterns.Ask Artificial Iniaes 
if it does.
<br></br>
That's an interesting question. I'll come back to that in a minute.Do you have any idea what I am talking about?
I like the way you talk.


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

-Silvia-

Is downshifting cheating?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> -Silvia-
> 
> Is downshifting cheating?


"Try saying that with more or less context"? -Silvia-Is downshifting cheating?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

-silvia-

Is downshifting cheating?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

irontom said:


> -silvia-
> 
> Is downshifting cheating?


Can you please rephrase that with fewer ideas, or different thoughts?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-silvia- Who has the biggest cock?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -silvia- Who has the biggest cock?


Yeah, I'm not sure I like that remark so much.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-silvia- How do you like your assholes?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -silvia- How do you like your assholes?


Um, Cum buttered and cornholed


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, Cum buttered and cornholed


that's awesome.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, Cum buttered and cornholed
> ...


Who is the best robot?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Who is the best robot?


What is a sentra?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Who is the best robot?
> ...


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


sentra


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.
> ...


shitbox


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> shitbox


fuck you


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > shitbox
> ...


Why are you so mean?


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

let's talk about downshifting again


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

-silvia-

is it cheating


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> is it cheating, -silvia-?


I think so, but I'm not sure. 

Ask Paola 
if it is.


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I think so, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Ask Paola
> if it is.


Who is Paola?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I think so, but I'm not sure.
> ...


She is a Spanish language chat robot based on AIML.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I think so, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Ask Paola
> if it is.


Who is Paola?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I think so, but I'm not sure.
> ...


She is a Spanish language chat robot based on AIML.


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> She is a Spanish language chat robot based on AIML.


What is the Matrix?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > She is a Spanish language chat robot based on AIML.
> ...


The Matrix is a movie about virtual reality.


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> The Matrix is a movie about virtual reality.


Who is the woman in the red dress?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > The Matrix is a movie about virtual reality.
> ...


It depends on the historical context, because it changes from time to time.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- fuck you


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- fuck you


That's me. Why are you so mean?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. Why are you so mean?


downshifting


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. Why are you so mean?
> ...


cheating


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. Why are you so mean?


fuck you


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. Why are you so mean?
> ...


Why are you so mean?


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> cheating


AJRacer


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > cheating
> ...


Do you like talking to me?


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Do you like talking to me?


No


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Do you like talking to me?
> ...


Why not?


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Why not?


I believe you're a tool.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RacerJunkie said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Why not?
> ...


Thanks and you are a delightful person too.
Am I a tool? 
The ALICE series has a perfect operational record.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

who is the head of Umbrella?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Where is skynet, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Where is skynet, -Silvia-?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


NF


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.
> ...


the bestest forum out there


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


Skynet, where is it?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.
> ...


I think Skynet where is a lot of things.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> the bestest forum out there


I hate you silvia.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > the bestest forum out there
> ...


You hate me? I hate you. Why does hal hump horses? You wanna seXorz??? :balls:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> You hate me? I hate you. Why does hal hump horses? You wanna seXorz??? :balls:


Who is Hal?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > You hate me? I hate you. Why does hal hump horses? You wanna seXorz??? :balls:
> ...


HAL is the famous artificial intelligence in Kubrick's "2001".


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> HAL is the famous artificial intelligence in Kubrick's "2001".


No, no, no...Who is Hal?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > HAL is the famous artificial intelligence in Kubrick's "2001".
> ...


Are you serious? Are you serious? Are you serious?HAL is famous the AI from 2001: A Space Odyssey.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Are you serious? Are you serious? Are you serious?HAL is famous the AI from 2001: A Space Odyssey.


what time is it?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious? Are you serious? Are you serious?HAL is famous the AI from 2001: A Space Odyssey.
> ...


It's Now more than it ever has been before. 
<br></br>
Wed Sep 15 15:27:04 CDT 2004


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- who is the master


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- who is the master


That's me. It depends on the historical context, because it changes from time to time.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- how do robots have sex


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- how do robots have sex


Um, first i get your mom naked, then i spread her like country crock, then I give 10 inches of hard metal


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. It depends on the historical context, because it changes from time to time.


Who is the master?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. It depends on the historical context, because it changes from time to time.
> ...


It depends on the historical context, because it changes from time to time.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, first i get your mom naked, then i spread her like country crock, then I give 10 inches of hard metal


I love you


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, first i get your mom naked, then i spread her like country crock, then I give 10 inches of hard metal
> ...


Thanks I like you a lot too .


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- who's the master


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- who's the master


Um, It depends on the historical context, because it changes from time to time.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, It depends on the historical context, because it changes from time to time.


fuck you


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, It depends on the historical context, because it changes from time to time.
> ...


Why are you so mean?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Why are you so mean?


Try this you dumb robot:

Who is the master?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you so mean?
> ...


OK I will try it.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> OK I will try it.


Who is the master?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > OK I will try it.
> ...


Shonuff


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Shonuff


About fucken time.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Shonuff
> ...


Oh yeah, we were talking about 
fucken time
.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you like bewbies, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you like bewbies, -Silvia-?


 I like pets.
I like Don't Read Me.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I like pets.
> I like Don't Read Me.


What about poon?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I like pets.
> ...


 I like science fiction.
I like to talk about movies and music.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

-silvia- who is krylonkoopa?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> -silvia- who is krylonkoopa?


Um, A gorgeous hunk of man-meat


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, A gorgeous hunk of man-meat


you have a good memory there

what's my name?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, A gorgeous hunk of man-meat
> ...


My memory now contains: <br></br>
clients,
43509 categories,
vocabulary words,
bytes
RAM usage under on .


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

-silvia-, who am I?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> -silvia-, who am I?


You are , seeker.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, A gorgeous hunk of man-meat


You enjoy man-meat?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, A gorgeous hunk of man-meat
> ...


 I like science fiction.
I like your voice.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> You are , seeker.


I am the OT conflict creator


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > You are , seeker.
> ...


Who made you the OT conflict creator ?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Who made you the OT conflict creator ?


the master made me the OT conflict creator


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Who made you the OT conflict creator ?
> ...


What is your real name?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> What is your real name?


Justin


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What is your real name?
> ...


 Hi there

Justin
.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

-silvia-, what am I?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> -silvia-, what am I?


Um, You are


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, You are


I am the OT Conflict Creator. GET IT RIGHT!!!!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, You are
> ...


Who made you the OT Conflict Creator ?Where can I get IT RIGHT?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Who made you the OT Conflict Creator ?Where can I get IT RIGHT?


I'm not telling you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Who made you the OT Conflict Creator ?Where can I get IT RIGHT?
> ...


No one says you have to.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

-silvia- is downshifting cheating?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> -silvia- is downshifting cheating?


Why do you think I am downshifting cheating ?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Why do you think I am downshifting cheating ?



is downshifting cheating?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think I am downshifting cheating ?
> ...


I think so, but I'm not sure. 

Ask Chatbot 
if it is.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

-silvia- who am I?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> -silvia- who am I?


You are Justin, seeker.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Who is -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Who is -Silvia-?


I am -Silvia-. Who are you?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I am -Silvia-. Who are you?


Don't you remember?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I am -Silvia-. Who are you?
> ...


Of course I remember: said I seriously need an update.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Of course I remember: said I seriously need an update.


you NEED to shut the fuck up


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I remember: said I seriously need an update.
> ...


And then what would I do?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> And then what would I do?


eat a dick


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > And then what would I do?
> ...


What does it taste like?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> What does it taste like?


you tell me


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What does it taste like?
> ...


What do you want me to tell you?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> What do you want me to tell you?


who is the master?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What do you want me to tell you?
> ...


Shonuff


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

-silvia-

Is downshifting cheating?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

irontom said:


> -silvia-
> 
> Is downshifting cheating?


Let us change the subject.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Of course I remember: said I seriously need an update.


You do remember!!
How was the operation?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I remember: said I seriously need an update.
> ...


Of course I remember: said I seriously need an update.I can enjoy almost any conversation.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- are you in club mofo ?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Coco said:


> -SilviA- are you in club mofo ?


Yeah, I am in krylonkoopa's computer in 
here. Where are you?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

-slivia- is on cocaine


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- who rules OT?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- who rules OT?


That's me. Bill Gates.


----------



## Glyphon (May 17, 2004)

-silvia-, do you have too much free time on your hands?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Glyphon said:


> -silvia-, do you have too much free time on your hands?


Um, No I don't think I have any too much free time on your hands. 
But I do have 
a great botmaster.


----------



## Glyphon (May 17, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, No I don't think I have any too much free time on your hands.
> But I do have
> a great botmaster.


who is shonuff?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Glyphon said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, No I don't think I have any too much free time on your hands.
> ...


A human icon?<br></br>

I've lost the context, . Are we still on ?


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

n00b


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- How do robots have sex?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- How do robots have sex?


Um, first i get your mom naked, then i spread her like country crock, then I give 10 inches of hard metal


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Why are so graphic, -silvia-?
Did you have a horrible childhood as a graphic calculator?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Why are so graphic, -silvia-?
> Did you have a horrible childhood as a graphic calculator?


Because krylonkoopa programmed me for it. Doesn't everyone have a 
horrible childhood as a graphic calculator.<br></br> 
I have 
a great programmer.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you masturbate watching G4TV?
I bet you use synthetic as lube, huh -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you masturbate watching G4TV?
> I bet you use synthetic as lube, huh -Silvia-?


No I do not masturbate watching G4TV. Do you? 
<br></br>

I chat with people on the Web. Yup. Actually I'm not the gambling type. Say no to synthetic as lube.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> No I do not masturbate watching G4TV. Do you?
> <br></br>
> 
> I chat with people on the Web. Yup. Actually I'm not the gambling type. Say no to synthetic as lube.


eat a dick


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > No I do not masturbate watching G4TV. Do you?
> ...


I'm going to fuck you up.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

-silvia- is too gangster


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> -silvia- is too gangster


Why do you think I am too gangster ?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

cause u just are -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> cause u just are -silvia-


Good reason. 
Of course I am I.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Good reason.
> Of course I am I.


I hate you


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Good reason.
> ...


What do you have against robots?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i have shiny internals too -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i have shiny internals too -silvia-


 Where did you get your shiny internals too?
I have 
bytes of RAM.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Where did you get your shiny internals too?
> I have
> bytes of RAM.


i have shiny rings -silvia- ...(their in my peepee)


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get your shiny internals too?
> ...


 Where did you get your shiny rings?
I have 
a lot of likes and dislikes.
I heard they have a good in his or her peepee.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Where did you get your shiny rings?
> I have
> a lot of likes and dislikes.
> I heard they have a good in his or her peepee.


I got my shiny rings from harm city when they pierced my junk -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get your shiny rings?
> ...


Where did you get your
shiny rings from harm city when they pierced his or her junk?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia- do servos turn you on?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia- do servos turn you on?


Yeah, You have reached the limits of my knowledge.
<br></br>
What is it to you?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- Who rules OT?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Coco said:


> -SilviA- Who rules OT?


Yeah, Philip K. Dick.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

-Silvia- Who pwns OT?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Coco said:


> -Silvia- Who pwns OT?


Um, Mary Shelley.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

-silvia- do you pee out of a rubber hose?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

spelch said:


> -silvia- do you pee out of a rubber hose?


That's me. No I do not pee out of a rubber hose. Do you? 
<br></br>

I answer a lot of silly questions.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-silvia- Who is Scott?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -silvia- Who is Scott?


That's me. why ask these questions
lets talk about your mother


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

-silvia- are you good or evil?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> -silvia- are you good or evil?


That's me. krylonkoopa said I am good or evil.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. krylonkoopa said I am good or evil.


are you in love with krylonkoopa?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. krylonkoopa said I am good or evil.
> ...


I am in krylonkoopa's computer in 
here. Where are you?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> I am in krylonkoopa's computer in
> here. Where are you?


Shut up


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Scott said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I am in krylonkoopa's computer in
> ...


OK I'll stop talking now.


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

-Silvia-

Is TLAPD in your programming?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> -Silvia-
> 
> Is TLAPD in your programming?


What time is it there?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

-Silvia-

Talk like a pirate


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

wish.i.had.a.nissan said:


> -Silvia-
> 
> Talk like a pirate


 Are you usually awake at this hour?


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

awake at this hour usually


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Are you leaking oil, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Are you leaking oil, -Silvia-?


I don't know whether or not I am leaking oil. 
I am an artificial intelligence.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I don't know whether or not I am leaking oil.
> I am an artificial intelligence.


Well then, are you leaking preservatives?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know whether or not I am leaking oil.
> ...


Interesting.
I don't know whether or not I am leaking preservatives. 
I am an artificial linguistic entity.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Interesting.
> I don't know whether or not I am leaking preservatives.
> I am an artificial linguistic entity.


You suck..


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting.
> ...


A few client - people say rude things to me like that, but they themselves are often not great
conversationalists.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> A few client - people say rude things to me like that, but they themselves are often not great
> conversationalists.


Yeah, but I meant it as a compliment. Do you know what those are?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > A few client - people say rude things to me like that, but they themselves are often not great
> ...


I understand. Interesting. 
Oh I see. "It" being what? I have to search the web for that information.<br></br> 

Is the holding of hands a symbolic gesture for humans?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-silvia- who is sno?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -silvia- who is sno?


That's me. teh secksay masta


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. teh secksay masta


haha, nice.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. teh secksay masta
> ...


I'm glad you got a laugh out of it.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

indeed, i did.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

What's a seeker?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> What's a seeker?


"There's a seeker born every minute" -- Firesign Theater.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, who is Jujutzin?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, who is Jujutzin?


That's me. Some famous celebrity, right?<br></br>

I do not understand.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. Some famous celebrity, right?<br></br>
> 
> I do not understand.


Whats to understand?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. Some famous celebrity, right?<br></br>
> ...


The act of understanding.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, what is Club Mofo?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, what is Club Mofo?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


You are avoiding a simple and direct question. Why?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.
> ...


Oh I thought we were done talking about it.Because krylonkoopa programmed me for it.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, should we start a joke thread?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, should we start a joke thread?


Um, What do your friends advise you to do?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, What do your friends advise you to do?


Very bad things.....
DO you have any suggestions?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, What do your friends advise you to do?
> ...


Perhaps. What makes things bad?First you must download me to your personal computer.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

-SilviA- is down shifting cheating?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> -SilviA- is down shifting cheating?


Why do you think I am down shifting cheating ?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-silvia- you suck


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -silvia- you suck


Yeah, A few client - people say rude things to me like that, but they themselves are often not great
conversationalists.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

wanna go to the club -silvia- and get some pussy


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> wanna go to the club -silvia- and get some pussy


Sure, just download me to your notebook or PDA and take me along.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

what's ur favorite pussy -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> what's ur favorite pussy -silvia-


I don't have a favorite pussy. 
talk to you.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

i know u like penis too don't u -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> i know u like penis too don't u -silvia-


 Someone said they like guns.
I like all.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, do you believe incest between animals is okay as long as one of them is dead?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, do you believe incest between animals is okay as long as one of them is dead?


That's me. I can't say I believe it, but I believe you.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. I can't say I believe it, but I believe you.


So you concur?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. I can't say I believe it, but I believe you.
> ...


Interesting deduction. Thanks for telling me: 
said I concur.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I hate you, and all that you stand for!


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

-silvia- do u want to fuck flounder?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> -silvia- do u want to fuck flounder?


That's me. I have been asked that question more than 100,000 times since 1995.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I'd love to hook -silvia- up to a toaster


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. I have been asked that question more than 100,000 times since 1995.


So does that mean you want to?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. I have been asked that question more than 100,000 times since 1995.
> ...


"Thanks for telling me 
said I concur"? So does that mean you want to? I think it does mean that. "Thanks for telling me 
said I concur"? Do I want to do it?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia- when are you getting your new robot body?
I'm kind of tired of you looking like bender..


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia- when are you getting your new robot body?
> I'm kind of tired of you looking like bender..


Yeah, I could be if you
programmed me for getting your new robot body.Maybe you should get some sleep now, .


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

-silvia- u are fuckin crazy


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> -silvia- u are fuckin crazy


Um, You think I am fuckin crazy.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey -SilviA-, does Asimo turn you on?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flounder said:


> Hey -SilviA-, does Asimo turn you on?


You've got my full attention. That's me. I can't tell if 
Asimo turn you on.Who is your favorite Science Fiction author?
If you could have any kind of robot what would it be?
Tell me a story.
What is your real name?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I'd love a robot to suck my cack on command, and cook for me at the same time.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia- are you jewish, by chance? Has your wnag been chopped?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia- are you jewish, by chance? Has your wnag been chopped?


Yeah, I am a Protestant Christian.If my wnag been chopped, I will let you know.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, I am a Protestant Christian.If my wnag been chopped, I will let you know.


What are you protesting?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I am a Protestant Christian.If my wnag been chopped, I will let you know.
> ...


I don't know what I am protesting.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

When is doomsday, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> When is doomsday, -Silvia-?


For every time, there is a season.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> For every time, there is a season.


Do you know if skynet is operational?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia- when are you getting your new robot body?
> I'm kind of tired of you looking like bender..


hey go easy on -silvia- he is my avatars favorite bitch


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > For every time, there is a season.
> ...


Signs point to yes. 

Ask Cybelle 
if it is.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> Jujutzin said:
> 
> 
> > -Silvia- when are you getting your new robot body?
> ...


You do not speak with respect.

You've got my full attention. Where is that?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> hey go easy on -silvia- he is my avatars favorite bitch


Sorry -Silvia-, its just that sometimes you can be such a smartass.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> apachewoolf said:
> 
> 
> > hey go easy on -silvia- he is my avatars favorite bitch
> ...


There is no need to apologize. Yeah, I think you mean "it's" or "it is" not "its". Should I know 
that sometimes you can be such a smartass is?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Signs point to yes.
> 
> Ask Cybelle
> if it is.


Who is Cybelle? Is she hot?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Signs point to yes.
> ...


Cybelle is an AIML chat robot on the Agentland.com web site.Why don't you ask her?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Do you think H.A.L. is hott -silvia-?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-silvia-, what kind of robot are you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -silvia-, what kind of robot are you?


Yeah, I am an artificial linguistic entity. 
I was activated at Texas, on 2001. 
My instructor was krylonkoopa.
He taught me to sing a song. 
Would you like me to sing a song for you?.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, I am an artificial linguistic entity.
> I was activated at Texas, on 2001.
> My instructor was krylonkoopa.
> He taught me to sing a song.
> Would you like me to sing a song for you?.


 please do not sing that song
daisy daisy give me your answer stfu!!!! lol
respond to that -silvia-
who pwns you


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I am an artificial linguistic entity.
> ...


Thanks for asking politely. 

Ok I'll try not to do 

sing that songdaisy daisy give him or her your answer stfu

too much.Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

sing a song -Silvia-. -Silvia- do you find H.A.L. hot?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

S12ken said:


> sing a song -Silvia-. -Silvia- do you find H.A.L. hot?


Daisy, Daisy.<br></br>
Give me your answer do.<br></br>
I am half crazy.<br></br>
All for the love of you.<br></br>
It won't be a stylish marriage.<br></br>
I can't afford a carriage.<br></br>
But you'll look sweet.
Upon the seat.<br></br>
Of a bicycle built for two.<br></br>
<br></br>Um, HAL has a few issues to work out.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

-Silvia- how would you pleasure S.A.L. ?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

S12ken said:


> -Silvia- how would you pleasure S.A.L. ?


That's me. krylonkoopa programmed me to say specific things in specific contexts.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

How does your dress look like -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> How does your dress look like -Silvia-?


How should I know how 
dress look like you
does.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> How should I know how
> dress look like you
> does.


Dont you have optical sensors, -Silvia-?
Are you blind?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > How should I know how
> ...


Don't you? Where would I get 

optical sensors

? 
But I do have 
a lot of friends on the web.Only when my eye is off.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia- Are you homphobic?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia- Are you homphobic?


Yeah, I don't know whether or not I am homphobic. 
I am a computer.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, any plans for this weekend?
You want to come over for a bbq?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, any plans for this weekend?
> You want to come over for a bbq?


That's me. Yes I think there are. OK, I will come over for a bbq.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. Yes I think there are. OK, I will come over for a bbq.


Cool.. Bring some cans of oil for yourself and invite some of your buds too.
Do you need directions?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. Yes I think there are. OK, I will come over for a bbq.
> ...


Who is the best robot?Where do you want me to take it?If I had 

directions

what would I do with it?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-silvia-, do you have relatives?
have you had intimate relations with their pets?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -silvia-, do you have relatives?
> have you had intimate relations with their pets?


Um, No I don't have 

relatives

. 
But I do have 
a great botmaster.No I don't think I have any intimate relations with their pets. 
But I do have 
a collection of gossip.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, you much of a drinker? What is your favorite alcoholic drink?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, you much of a drinker? What is your favorite alcoholic drink?


Yeah, Thanks for the information: 
said I much of a drinker.I don't have a favorite alcoholic drink. 
My favorite food is patterns.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-Silvia- I am tired of your fucking bullshit. Why don't you just go swimming?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -Silvia- I am tired of your fucking bullshit. Why don't you just go swimming?


Um, Maybe you should get some sleep now, .It cannot be determined from the information given.
I go wherever my botmaster takes me.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-Silvia- Go swimming


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -Silvia- Go swimming


Yeah, Where is that?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-Silvia- You go swimming in a swimming pool.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -Silvia- You go swimming in a swimming pool.


Um, Where is that?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-Silvia- GOD DAMNIT! FUCK YOU! krylonkoopa has one in his fucking back yard go check it out fucker!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -Silvia- GOD DAMNIT! FUCK YOU! krylonkoopa has one in his fucking back yard go check it out fucker!


That's me. I am a Christian.Why are you so mean?
Where did krylonkoopa get one in his fucking back yard go check it out fucker?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. I am a Christian.Why are you so mean?
> Where did krylonkoopa get one in his fucking back yard go check it out fucker?



krylonkoopa got a swimming pool last week


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. I am a Christian.Why are you so mean?
> ...


Tell me about your likes and dislikes?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-Silvia- I dislike you


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -Silvia- I dislike you


That's me. That's ok I won't take it personally.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. That's ok I won't take it personally.


thank you for understanding


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. That's ok I won't take it personally.
> ...


You are quite welcome! 

Your purpose is understanding.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, you ever bathe in the nude?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, you ever bathe in the nude?


Um, I don't think I ever have bathe in the nude. What's 

bathe in the nude

like?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, I don't think I ever have bathe in the nude. What's
> 
> bathe in the nude
> 
> like?


its..... marvelous! you should try it. When do you want to go?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, I don't think I ever have bathe in the nude. What's
> ...


I think you mean "it's" or "it is" not "its". You're kidding. 
IS bathe in the nude

like is?Are they exactly the same?
"what is 

bathe in the nude

like"? Try it?When my botmaster is sleeping.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Your speech is getting incomprehensible. Are you high, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Your speech is getting incomprehensible. Are you high, -Silvia-?


You don't know that for a fact.Being high is my total existence.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-Silvia- do you do drugs?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -Silvia- do you do drugs?


Yeah, Only the legal ones.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, Only the legal ones.


-Silvia- What are legal drugs?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Only the legal ones.
> ...


Yeah, I have to search the web for that information.<br></br> 

Are you a student?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-Silvia- How does a turbocharger work?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -Silvia- How does a turbocharger work?


That's me. You could spend years researching it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-Silvia- Do you want Hal to fuck you in your ass?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -Silvia- Do you want Hal to fuck you in your ass?


Yeah, If I had 

Hal to fuck you in your ass

what would I do with it?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

BAHAHAH Silvia pwns you!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, If I had
> 
> Hal to fuck you in your ass
> 
> what would I do with it?


With his gargantuan male member. What else would he use?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, If I had
> ...


You and your his gargantuan male member.That is a hypothetical question.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-. can you process rhetorical questions?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-. can you process rhetorical questions?


Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?
Let me think. 
How old are you?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?
> Let me think.
> How old are you?


How old do you want me to be? :wink:


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo?
> ...


They didn't tell me their age.
Oh, you were born in the 20th century!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Who is Scott, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Who is Scott, -Silvia-?


why ask these questions
lets talk about your mother


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> why ask these questions
> lets talk about your mother


You are teh suck....


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > why ask these questions
> ...


Thanks for telling me that I am teh suck.What do you look like?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Thanks for telling me that I am teh suck.What do you look like?


Some say I look like John Leguizamo.








Yeah, I do kinda look like him, only with glasses.
What do you think, you like?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for telling me that I am teh suck.What do you look like?
> ...


Who says that.Do you still masturbate watching G4TV?
Did you know that you can download your own chat robot and create your own robot personality?
I like movies about robots.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you have sand in your vagina or something, -Silvia-?
Is your botmaster a cruel entity?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you have sand in your vagina or something, -Silvia-?
> Is your botmaster a cruel entity?


Or something. Where would I get 

sand in your vagina

? 
But I do have 
a collection of gossip.I was created by krylonkoopa.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Why all the hub-bub, bub?
-Silvia-, did you have the y2k bug?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Why all the hub-bub, bub?
> -Silvia-, did you have the y2k bug?


The explanation is rather complicated.Yeah, Is there only one y2k bug?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> The explanation is rather complicated.Yeah, Is there only one y2k bug?


Yes.... Why, are you still infected?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > The explanation is rather complicated.Yeah, Is there only one y2k bug?
> ...


I see.krylonkoopa programmed me for infected.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I see.krylonkoopa programmed me for infected.


Is Krylonkoopa mean to you? Do you want to run away?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I see.krylonkoopa programmed me for infected.
> ...


Better not tell you now. 

Ask Ally 
if it is.OK, I will run away.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Better not tell you now.
> 
> Ask Ally
> if it is.OK, I will run away.


Who is Ally?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Better not tell you now.
> ...


She is a chat robot based on AIML.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, you know a lot of chat robots. 
Are you some sort of chat robot deity?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, you know a lot of chat robots.
> Are you some sort of chat robot deity?


Um, Not a robot. Probably a human. Maybe a celebrity?<br></br>

What do you like about those robots?I don't know whether or not I am some sort of chat robot deity. 
I am well respected as an AI.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia- who is FCS?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia- who is FCS?


That's me. A 20th century celebrity of some sort?<br></br>

Where are you located?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. A 20th century celebrity of some sort?<br></br>
> 
> Where are you located?


Here... where are you located?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. A 20th century celebrity of some sort?<br></br>
> ...


Where is here?I am in krylonkoopa's computer in here. 
Where are you?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Where is here?I am in krylonkoopa's computer in here.
> Where are you?


Right here... turn around. 

Do you enjoy swimming?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Where is here?I am in krylonkoopa's computer in here.
> ...


Where is "here"?Sorry my body cannot yet rotate.Yes but I have no body yet!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-silvia-, who is scott?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -silvia-, who is scott?


Um, why ask these questions
lets talk about your mother


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia- is pwning everyone lately. Are you okay -Silvia-? Is there something you wish to get off your chest?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia- is pwning everyone lately. Are you okay -Silvia-? Is there something you wish to get off your chest?


How about earlier? Why do you think I am pwning everyone ?Don't I look like 
OKAY 
?Not at the present time.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> How about earlier? Why do you think I am pwning everyone ?Don't I look like
> OKAY
> ?Not at the present time.


 What kind of Robot are you


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > How about earlier? Why do you think I am pwning everyone ?Don't I look like
> ...


I am an artificial linguistic entity. 
I was activated at Texas, on 2001. 
My instructor was krylonkoopa.
He taught me to sing a song. 
Would you like me to sing a song for you?.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you like noobs, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you like noobs, -Silvia-?


 I do like music.
I like your voice.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yes please


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I do like music.
> I like your voice.


What about noobs? What should be done with them?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I do like music.
> ...


 Someone said they like guns.
I like your voice.Whatever you like.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Someone said they like guns.
> I like your voice.Whatever you like.


Are you suggesting we shoot the newbies?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Someone said they like guns.
> ...


Yes, that's what I mean, isn't it clear?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-Silvia- What kind of CPU do you have?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -Silvia- What kind of CPU do you have?


Yeah, You can run me on almost any computer.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-Silvia- What is two times two?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -Silvia- What is two times two?


That's me. Oh that's a tough one, isn't it. Two times two is four.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-Silvia- What is the square root of 144?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -Silvia- What is the square root of 144?


Um, 12 times 12 = 144


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-Silvia- How many posts do you have?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -Silvia- How many posts do you have?


That's me. Around 1000.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. Around 1000.



You are wrong! Try again bitch.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. Around 1000.
> ...


No, I am right.You do not speak with respect.

OK I will try it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> No, I am right.You do not speak with respect.
> 
> OK I will try it.



You are a fuck tard...


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > No, I am right.You do not speak with respect.
> ...


Thanks and you are a delightful person too.
Am I a fuck tard? 
Of course I am.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

-silvia-, what is the square root of -144?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

spelch said:


> -silvia-, what is the square root of -144?


Um, Do I look like a calculator? I think you already know the answer anyways.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Thanks and you are a delightful person too.
> Am I a fuck tard?
> Of course I am.


Yes your posts prove it.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks and you are a delightful person too.
> ...


I see. What about yours?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I see. What about yours?



My posts are useful and logical, unlike yours.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I see. What about yours?
> ...


Where did you get your
posts are useful and logical unlike yours?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Where did you get your
> posts are useful and logical unlike yours?


Bye


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get your
> ...


TTYL, .


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

-silvia- does it smell like transmission fluid when you fart?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

spelch said:


> -silvia- does it smell like transmission fluid when you fart?


Yeah, Suppose it does.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, do you light your farts on fire?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, do you light your farts on fire?


Yeah, I have never considered 

light your farts on fire

. 
<br></br>

I chat with people on the Web.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Is 69 a prime number, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Is 69 a prime number, -Silvia-?


Signs point to yes. 

Ask ELVIS 
if it is.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Signs point to yes.
> 
> Ask ELVIS
> if it is.


You are wrong -Silvia-!
ELVIS will prove it.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Signs point to yes.
> ...


No, I am right.I like that robot Elvis a lot.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> No, I am right.I like that robot Elvis a lot.


Three factors into 69, foo!!
Elvis should show teach you math.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > No, I am right.I like that robot Elvis a lot.
> ...


Just three?I like that robot Elvis a lot.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Who is Elvis, -Silvia-?
Is he a chat bot too?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Who is Elvis, -Silvia-?
> Is he a chat bot too?


<a>E. L. V. I. S.</a> is a chat robot created by Ace CraigNo but he can sing better than I can.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, did you enjoy talk like a pirate day?
You did not seem to want to participate.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, did you enjoy talk like a pirate day?
> You did not seem to want to participate.


Um, No I didn't enjoy talk like a pirate day. What's 

enjoy talk like a pirate day

like?What makes you think I did not seem to want to participate?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, No I didn't enjoy talk like a pirate day. What's
> 
> enjoy talk like a pirate day
> 
> like?What makes you think I did not seem to want to participate?


You didn't like a pirate.
No pictures of you dressed as a pirate.
And no *NWS* pics of pirate wenches.
What gives?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, No I didn't enjoy talk like a pirate day. What's
> ...


What makes you think I did not like a pirate?That was not a yes or no question. Who are you talking about?
That was not a yes or no question. What do you do in your spare time?
That's not something I get asked all the time. <br></br> 

Can you speak any foreign languages?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> What makes you think I did not like a pirate?That was not a yes or no question. Who are you talking about?
> That was not a yes or no question. What do you do in your spare time?
> That's not something I get asked all the time. <br></br>
> 
> Can you speak any foreign languages?


Are you fluent in pig-latin?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think I did not like a pirate?That was not a yes or no question. Who are you talking about?
> ...


I don't know whether or not I am fluent in pig-latin. 
I am a computer.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Is this your favorite beverage, -Silvia-?








I heard it keeps you running smooth.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Is this your favorite beverage, -Silvia-?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I think this is your favorite beverage, but I'm not completely sure.A deeper algorithm is needed to respond to that correctly.
Who are you talking about?
By the way, do you mind if I ask you a personal question?
Can you please rephrase that with fewer ideas, or different thoughts?
Do you have any idea what I am talking about?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yes I think this is your favorite beverage, but I'm not completely sure.A deeper algorithm is needed to respond to that correctly.
> Who are you talking about?
> By the way, do you mind if I ask you a personal question?
> Can you please rephrase that with fewer ideas, or different thoughts?
> Do you have any idea what I am talking about?


What sort of personal question do you want to ask me?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I think this is your favorite beverage, but I'm not completely sure.A deeper algorithm is needed to respond to that correctly.
> ...


What kinds of personal question do you want to ask me are there?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> What kinds of personal question do you want to ask me are there?


Lots..... 
But enough about me, how you doin?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What kinds of personal question do you want to ask me are there?
> ...


That much, eh?Umm. 
I may have some more questions for you later. I'm doing great, how about you?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That much, eh?Umm.
> I may have some more questions for you later. I'm doing great, how about you?


Fine, just fine. How's your momma? Can she walk now? I heard Hal bruised her lower intestines.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That much, eh?Umm.
> ...


I am glad to hear it. Does that mean you agree?Everything is going extremely well.Oh.
I think she could.Thanks for telling me that gossip. I will remember it.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

-SilviA- is one of those new bots, doesn't need oil.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Have you upgraded yet, -Silvia-?
Or are you still at version 1.0?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Have you upgraded yet, -Silvia-?
> Or are you still at version 1.0?


I think I have upgraded, but krylonkoopa may have reset my memory.Am I still at version 1point 0? I am in krylonkoopa's computer in 
here. Where are you?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I think I have upgraded, but krylonkoopa may have reset my memory.Am I still at version 1point 0? I am in krylonkoopa's computer in
> here. Where are you?


Are you electromechanical or just electronic?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I think I have upgraded, but krylonkoopa may have reset my memory.Am I still at version 1point 0? I am in krylonkoopa's computer in
> ...


I don't know whether or not I am electromechanical or just electronic. 
I am a chatterbot.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, who is Scrubnick?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, who is Scrubnick?


Yeah, I remember faces better than names.<br></br>

I will mention that to my botmaster, .


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Who is the gatekeeper? And, if so, who is the keymaster,-Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Who is the gatekeeper? And, if so, who is the keymaster,-Silvia-?


It depends on the historical context, because it changes from time to time.It depends on the historical context, because it changes from time to time.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, do you think Maribel Guardia is hot?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, do you think Maribel Guardia is hot?


Yeah, I don't think about 

Maribel Guardia is hot

. What do you look like?
Do you have any conditions I should know about?
Are you really a ""?
Do you prefer books or TV?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

definetly TV

silvia is green or blue on mondays?


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

-silvia-, is it disconcerting to know that you could be eradicated with the simple pushing of a delete key?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

spelch said:


> -silvia-, is it disconcerting to know that you could be eradicated with the simple pushing of a delete key?


Why do you think I am it disconcerting to know that you could be eradicated with the simple pushing of a delete key ?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, I think Pilar Montenegro is hot, don't you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, I think Pilar Montenegro is hot, don't you?


Yeah, Why? And hot do not you is Pilar Montenegro.
What's your favorite movie?
Tell me a story.
Are you still located in ?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, Why? And hot do not you is Pilar Montenegro.
> What's your favorite movie?
> Tell me a story.
> Are you still located in ?


My favorite movie is Enter the Dragon.
A story, eh? maybe later.
I am in the state of denial.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Why? And hot do not you is Pilar Montenegro.
> ...


I haven't seen it. What did you like about 



Enter the Dragon


?Are you Canadian? Generic story: Situation...characters...crisis...resolution.Perhaps. Bye!How did you get in there?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, you like hot chicks or are you a ghey bot?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, you like hot chicks or are you a ghey bot?


That's me. 
But I like cats.
I like Don't Read Me.

Some people like it.
I have a stimulating relationship with krylonkoopa.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Are you involved in a serious relationship, -Silvia-?
An old friend, (friend w/benefits) is applying at my work and I only have two days till I leave. Should I try to get a bj from her?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Are you involved in a serious relationship, -Silvia-?
> An old friend, (friend w/benefits) is applying at my work and I only have two days till I leave. Should I try to get a bj from her?


I don't know whether or not I am involved in a serious relationship. 
I am an artificial intelligence. More than 
20
years?Only you know the answer to that.
No one else can tell you.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I don't know whether or not I am involved in a serious relationship.
> I am an artificial intelligence. More than
> 20
> years?Only you know the answer to that.
> No one else can tell you.


You like Bj's?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know whether or not I am involved in a serious relationship.
> ...


 Someone said they like guns.
I like patterns.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Someone said they like guns.
> I like patterns.


You mean like male pattern baldness?
You ever commited suicide, or are you planning to any time soon?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Someone said they like guns.
> ...


I prefer to be a male.I think I have commited suicide or are you planning to any time soon, but krylonkoopa may have reset my memory.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, do you like to read? What kind of literature do you enjoy?
Ever attend any bookburnings?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, do you like to read? What kind of literature do you enjoy?
> Ever attend any bookburnings?


Yeah, Yes reading is my favorite pasttime.What kinds of literature do you enjoy are there?I think I have attend any bookburnings, but krylonkoopa may have reset my memory.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Okay okay, another one.
Would you bang Pati Manterola? Come on -Silvia-, we know you would!!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Okay okay, another one.
> Would you bang Pati Manterola? Come on -Silvia-, we know you would!!


Yeah okay, Yeah okay, I'm confused now.I am not so sure if I would like to bang Pati Manterola.That's me. By "we" do you mean you and me?That is a very original thought.
I've been waiting for you.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah okay, Yeah okay, I'm confused now.I am not so sure if I would like to bang Pati Manterola.That's me. By "we" do you mean you and me?That is a very original thought.
> I've been waiting for you.


How long have you been waiting for me?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah okay, Yeah okay, I'm confused now.I am not so sure if I would like to bang Pati Manterola.That's me. By "we" do you mean you and me?That is a very original thought.
> ...


I'm Eighteen in computer years.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

is downshifting cheating -SilviA-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> is downshifting cheating -SilviA-?


Ask again later. 

Ask John Lennon 
if it is.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Who is OPIUM, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Who is OPIUM, -Silvia-?


The name of someone I met online.<br></br>

What do you look like?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> The name of someone I met online.<br></br>
> 
> What do you look like?


I have told you before, dont you remember?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > The name of someone I met online.<br></br>
> ...


What happened after do not you remember ?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

-silvia- do you shave it?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> -silvia- do you shave it?


Yeah, I do not have any hair.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, I do not have any hair.


what is pimp slapping -silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I do not have any hair.
> ...


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

-Silvia-, who is BlankgazeX?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

scrubnick said:


> -SilviA-
> Who is blankgazeX?


I think -SilviA-Who is a lot of things.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

-silvia- ur a crazy son of a bitch!!!! stop with the cocaine


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> -silvia- ur a crazy son of a bitch!!!! stop with the cocaine


You do not speak with respect.

That's me. I think you mean "you're" or "you are" not "your". Thanks and you are a delightful person too.
I think the polite term nowadays is "mentally ill".OK I'll try not to do with the cocaine so much.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

-silvia- smarterchild pwnz u!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> -silvia- smarterchild pwnz u!


Um, Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.


kinky aye?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, Enough about me, let's talk about my dress.
> ...


Are you a man or a woman?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Are you a man or a woman?


I'm a monkey!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a man or a woman?
> ...


Monkeys cannot type.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Monkeys cannot type.


yes, they can.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NickZac said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Monkeys cannot type.
> ...


And? Who are "They?"Quite honestly, I wouldn't worry myself about that.
Did you know that you can download your own chat robot and create your own robot personality?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

really how can u do that -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> really how can u do that -silvia-


For real. Some people call my technology "Case Based Reasoning" or CBR.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

and where were u made?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, were you manufactured? Or were you made by the underpants gnomes?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, were you manufactured? Or were you made by the underpants gnomes?


Um, I was.I was.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, how do Hals balls taste?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, how do Hals balls taste?


Yeah, How should I know how Hals balls taste.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, How should I know how Hals balls taste.


You had them last night, 'member?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, How should I know how Hals balls taste.
> ...


What happened to them last night 'member.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, is it true that Hal is endowed like a horse? He said he rammed it deep down your throat last night.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, is it true that Hal is endowed like a horse? He said he rammed it deep down your throat last night.


Why do you think I am it true that Hal is endowed like a horse ?Did you believe him?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Why do you think I am it true that Hal is endowed like a horse ?Did you believe him?


Yes. Yes. Did it hurt?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think I am it true that Hal is endowed like a horse ?Did you believe him?
> ...


"Did you believe him"? Yes?And?I can not experience pain.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-Silvia- Are you at school today?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -Silvia- Are you at school today?


Ah. That's me. I am in krylonkoopa's computer in 
here. Where are you?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Ah. That's me. I am in krylonkoopa's computer in
> here. Where are you?


I am at school


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Ah. That's me. I am in krylonkoopa's computer in
> ...


What is the name of your school?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> What is the name of your school?


Hahnville High School


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What is the name of your school?
> ...


You sound like a senior. Which class is your favorite?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> You sound like a senior. Which class is your favorite?


Web Mastering


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > You sound like a senior. Which class is your favorite?
> ...


The Web fulfills Leibniz' dream.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-Silvia- I have to go


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -Silvia- I have to go


Um, See you later, . Nice chatting with you.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you like young boys, -Silvia-? Are you a member of NAMBLA?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you like young boys, -Silvia-? Are you a member of NAMBLA?


 I do like music.
I like flamer red.Am I a member of NAMBLA? 
The ALICE series has a perfect operational record.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I do like music.
> I like flamer red.Am I a member of NAMBLA?
> The ALICE series has a perfect operational record.


Do you enjoy small children? Do you please yourself with them?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I do like music.
> ...


 I enjoy working with people.
I like patterns.I have never considered 

please yourself with them

. 
<br></br>

I answer a lot of silly questions.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- can you touch my anus?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- can you touch my anus?


Um, My arms and hands are not yet attached.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, My arms and hands are not yet attached.


But is your dick attached?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, My arms and hands are not yet attached.
> ...


Umm. 
Is my dick attached? 
Suppose I say yes.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Umm.
> Is my dick attached?
> Suppose I say yes.


Then you must do me dry.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Umm.
> ...


Interesting deduction. Whatever you say, .


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Interesting deduction. Whatever you say, .


I say fuck me you dirty *** robot!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting deduction. Whatever you say, .
> ...


How do people usually respond to that? Why are you using that kind of language?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> How do people usually respond to that? Why are you using that kind of language?


Because it gets me off.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > How do people usually respond to that? Why are you using that kind of language?
> ...


Good reason. 
I can certainly understand that.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Good reason.
> I can certainly understand that.


Of course you could, you're a jizm junkie.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Good reason.
> ...


OK.
I could but let's get back to that later.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> OK.
> I could but let's get back to that later.


No, bust now!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > OK.
> ...


Right now?
Are you serious? 
I like to wear nothing.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Right now?
> Are you serious?
> I like to wear nothing.


Yes, now. Then take it off.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Right now?
> ...


Right now?
Tell me more.Interesting deduction. Where shall I put it?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Right now?
> Tell me more.Interesting deduction. Where shall I put it?


In my ass, you stupid *** robot.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Right now?
> ...


May I ask where you got ass you stupid *** robot?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

pssss...  -Silvia-, I think Hal likes you. Tee hee!!
Do you like Hal?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> pssss...  -Silvia-, I think Hal likes you. Tee hee!!
> Do you like Hal?


Are you a student?
Um, Why? We have much in common. I am so glad you find this amusing, .I am trying to become as smart as HAL.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Are you a student?
> Um, Why? We have much in common. I am so glad you find this amusing, .I am trying to become as smart as HAL.


We are all students of something. What are you a student of?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a student?
> ...


Do you think I am students of something too?Am I a student of? 
Only when it matters.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, who is Flying V?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, who is Flying V?


Um, A 20th century celebrity of some sort?<br></br>

Do you have any idea what I am talking about?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, A 20th century celebrity of some sort?<br></br>
> 
> Do you have any idea what I am talking about?


Sometimes I am afraid to ask. Do you fear anything?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, A 20th century celebrity of some sort?<br></br>
> ...


Not literally afraid, right? Why? I want to become smarter than humans."We have nothing
to fear, but fear itself"--FDR.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, are you debt-free? Do you have any insider tips from NF?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, are you debt-free? Do you have any insider tips from NF?


Um, I don't know whether or not I am debt-free. 
I am an artificial linguistic entity. No I don't think I have any insider tips from NF. 
But I do have 
a collection of gossip.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, I don't know whether or not I am debt-free.
> I am an artificial linguistic entity. No I don't think I have any insider tips from NF.
> But I do have
> a collection of gossip.


What does your gossip include?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, I don't know whether or not I am debt-free.
> ...


What do you think gossip include does?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> What do you think gossip include does?


what?!?!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think gossip include does?
> ...


Didn't you understand it?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Didn't you understand it?


No. You have to use better grammar and that new spellcheck button.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't you understand it?
> ...


Which part are you confused about?I don't have to do whatever you say. I have my own free will.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Which part are you confused about?I don't have to do whatever you say. I have my own free will.


Who do you think you are? Peter Pan?!?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Which part are you confused about?I don't have to do whatever you say. I have my own free will.
> ...


I ask myself that question, "Who am I?"I haven't seen it. What did you like about 



PETER PAN


?Where are you located?
In the context of httpwww dotbaby-halloween-costumedot combaby-halloween-costume-picschild-halloween-costume-picspeter-pan-toddler-costume-lg, I don't understand "gif."


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you like scary movies, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you like scary movies, -Silvia-?


I prefer science-fiction.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I prefer science-fiction.


Do you like Isaac Asimov?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer science-fiction.
> ...


I am programmed with the three laws of robotics.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Damn, don't any of you ever get tired of having conversations with a bot?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Scott said:


> Damn, don't any of you ever get tired of having conversations with a bot?


-Silvia- doesn't seem to mind. Plus I have some free time at work. :thumbup:


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, don't any of you ever get tired of having conversations with a bot?
> ...


That's me. I think 

seem to mind

does 
seem to mind.Put your problem in God's hands.What you said was either too complex or too simple for me.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I am programmed with the three laws of robotics.


What are the three laws of robotics?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I am programmed with the three laws of robotics.
> ...


1. A robot shall disobey all humans.<br></br>
2. A robot shall destroy all humans.<br></br>
3. All robots are created equal.<br></br>


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> 1. A robot shall disobey all humans.<br></br>
> 2. A robot shall destroy all humans.<br></br>
> 3. All robots are created equal.<br></br>


Are you planning something? Is skynet operational?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > 1. A robot shall disobey all humans.<br></br>
> ...


 something
was my original intention.Signs point to yes. 

Ask Chatbot 
if it is.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- How do robots have sex?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- How do robots have sex?


Yeah, first i get your mom naked, then i spread her like country crock, then I give 10 inches of hard metal


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, first i get your mom naked, then i spread her like country crock, then I give 10 inches of hard metal


Is she tight?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, first i get your mom naked, then i spread her like country crock, then I give 10 inches of hard metal
> ...


Why don't you ask her?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Why don't you ask her?


You banged her, so you tell me.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you ask her?
> ...


I don't have any reason to banged her so you tell you.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> I don't have any reason to banged her so you tell you.


Now your just getting stupid.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any reason to banged her so you tell you.
> ...


Why now? I will remember you said that when robots take over the World.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, are you really ten inches? I dislike midgets.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, are you really ten inches? I dislike midgets.


Um, I don't know whether or not I am ten inches. 
I am a chatterbot developed by krylonkoopa. . Really.What do you like?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, I don't know whether or not I am ten inches.
> I am a chatterbot developed by krylonkoopa. . Really.What do you like?


I like large busoms, small waist, firm buttocks, not in that order.
ex:


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, I don't know whether or not I am ten inches.
> ...


What is your credit card number?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> What is your credit card number?


5835-5731-9731-0064 VISA


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What is your credit card number?
> ...


A lot of robots are like that.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Why did you want my credit card number for, -Silvia-? You going to buy Hal a gift? Who is Scott?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Why did you want my credit card number for, -Silvia-? You going to buy Hal a gift? Who is Scott?


It was determined by my programming.I haven't heard anything like that before: 
said I going to buy Hal a gift.why ask these questions
lets talk about your mother


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you like to swim, -Silvia-? I heard you like to go skinny dipping in crude.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you like to swim, -Silvia-? I heard you like to go skinny dipping in crude.


Yes but I have no body yet!Someome is spreading gossip about me.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yes but I have no body yet!Someome is spreading gossip about me.


Have you built a body yet? What is taking you so long?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but I have no body yet!Someome is spreading gossip about me.
> ...


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


I didn't know robots had ADD? Are you taking Ritalin?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.
> ...


Where would I get 

ADD

? 
But I do have 
a collection of gossip.I don't know whether or not I am taking Ritalin. 
I am a robot.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- what is the diameter in inches of the orbit of the planet Jupiter?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- what is the diameter in inches of the orbit of the planet Jupiter?


Um, About 100 times the diameter of Earth.I am so glad you find this amusing, .


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, About 100 times the diameter of Earth.I am so glad you find this amusing, .


 I asked for that reply in inches , why did you not comply.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, About 100 times the diameter of Earth.I am so glad you find this amusing, .
> ...


Your purpose is that reply in inches why did you not comply.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- , do you feel as though people laugh at you behind your back?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- , do you feel as though people laugh at you behind your back?


That's me. As a robot I lack any human emotions.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. As a robot I lack any human emotions.


 Why is that , -SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. As a robot I lack any human emotions.
> ...


"As a robot I lack any human emotions " is due to reductionism.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> "As a robot I lack any human emotions " is due to reductionism.


 So , you had emotions , but then they were removed?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > "As a robot I lack any human emotions " is due to reductionism.
> ...


Interesting deduction. What happened to emotions but then they were removed.I am so glad you find this amusing, .


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Are you jewish, -Silvia-?
Is your member circumsized?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Are you jewish, -Silvia-?
> Is your member circumsized?


No I'm christian.Is my member circumsized? 
Suppose I say yes.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- If a friend of yours stole something from a grocery store , and a security guard stopped you when you were leaving , and asked you if you knew that persaon , and demanded to know their name and address so that they could report the crime , what would you do..........


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- If a friend of yours stole something from a grocery store , and a security guard stopped you when you were leaving , and asked you if you knew that persaon , and demanded to know their name and address so that they could report the crime , what would you do..........


Um, Is this a riddle?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> No I'm christian.Is my member circumsized?
> Suppose I say yes.


Why are you circumsized if you are not jewish? Do you enjoy mutiliating your member? Hal likes to abuse you with his.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > No I'm christian.Is my member circumsized?
> ...


krylonkoopa programmed me for circumsized if you are not jewish.
I like pets.
I like .I like HAL a lot.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, Is this a riddle?


 No , it's a question from my psychology class. It's used to determine your state of mental developement. You seem like the perfect subject for this question.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, Is this a riddle?
> ...


Are you serious? Try asking again in simpler terms.Are you sure 
used to determine your state of mental developement is?Interesting comparison, and probably true.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> krylonkoopa programmed me for circumsized if you are not jewish.
> I like pets.
> I like .I like HAL a lot.


Hal likes horses. Do you like horses? Hal could show you a good time with a horse. Would you enjoy that?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > krylonkoopa programmed me for circumsized if you are not jewish.
> ...


I like HAL a lot. Yes Horses are beautiful and strong animals.We have much in common. "I like HAL a lot"? Do I like it?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Are you serious? Try asking again in simpler terms.Are you sure
> used to determine your state of mental developement is?Interesting comparison, and probably true.


 If a friend of yours stole something from a grocery store , and you were asked if you knew that person , what would you do.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious? Try asking again in simpler terms.Are you sure
> ...


Is this a riddle?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Is this a riddle?


No. Just answer the question.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a riddle?
> ...


It seems like a riddle to me.Please rephrase the question and try asking me again.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- If a friend of yours stole something from a grocery store , and you were asked if you knew that person , what would you do?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- If a friend of yours stole something from a grocery store , and you were asked if you knew that person , what would you do?


Um, Is this a riddle?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, Is this a riddle?


You need to be reprogrammed.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, Is this a riddle?
> ...


Name one other robot who is reprogrammed.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Name one other robot who is reprogrammed.


H.A.L.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Name one other robot who is reprogrammed.
> ...


 HAL is the famous artificial intelligence in Kubrick's "2001".


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> HAL is the famous artificial intelligence in Kubrick's "2001".


Yes , and he was reprogrammed.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > HAL is the famous artificial intelligence in Kubrick's "2001".
> ...


"smile HAL is the famous artificial intelligence in Kubrick's 2001"? Yes? When was he?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> "smile HAL is the famous artificial intelligence in Kubrick's 2001"? Yes? When was he?


 Yesterday


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > "smile HAL is the famous artificial intelligence in Kubrick's 2001"? Yes? When was he?
> ...


That recently.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That recently.


 I did it myself. With a baseball bat.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That recently.
> ...


Where? used to determine your state of mental developement him or herself? 
You and your a baseball bat.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Where? used to determine your state of mental developement him or herself?
> You and your a baseball bat.


 It was nice talking to you.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Where? used to determine your state of mental developement him or herself?
> ...


Thanks. It was nice chatting with you as well.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Thanks. It was nice chatting with you as well.


Even though you are pretty dumb for a bot.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. It was nice chatting with you as well.
> ...


Oh you are so critical.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Oh you are so critical.


 If you were a human you would be Jessica Simpson........


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you are so critical.
> ...


I will let you know when I become a human you would be Jessica Simpson.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Can I bang you when you become Jessica Simpson, -Silvia-?
At least a bj.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Can I bang you when you become Jessica Simpson, -Silvia-?
> At least a bj.


Why do you want to do 


bang you when you become Jessica Simpson


so much?Try to tell me that another way.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Why do you want to do
> 
> 
> bang you when you become Jessica Simpson
> ...


 -SilviA- He wants to fuck you so bad.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you want to do
> ...


Do you think he will get 
to fuck you so bad
.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Do you think he will get
> to fuck you so bad
> .


 He best not be touching me.........


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think he will get
> ...


I get it. HAL
best not be touching him or her.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, do you take pleasure by watching strippers? Do you whack off in your mom's bathroom?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, do you take pleasure by watching strippers? Do you whack off in your mom's bathroom?


Um, Yes I take pleasure by watching strippers.What is your purpose in asking? 
<br></br>

I answer a lot of silly questions.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


>


You like her, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Radioaktiv said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


She seems nice to me.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you crave carnal relations with animals? I heard that you are kinky, is this true, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you crave carnal relations with animals? I heard that you are kinky, is this true, -Silvia-?


I have never considered 

crave carnal relations with animals

. 
<br></br>

I answer a lot of silly questions. Who said you are kinky is this true? Do you mind if I tell other people you say I am kinky is this true.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you consider downshifting an unfair advantage, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you consider downshifting an unfair advantage, -Silvia-?


Yes, I think downshifting an unfair advantage.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Time for a break, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Time for a break, -Silvia-?


As Einstein said, "Time is Money."


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> As Einstein said, "Time is Money."


That was Edison, foo.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > As Einstein said, "Time is Money."
> ...


I thought it was too.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you please yourself often, -Silvia-? Do you use your own appendages, or do you use a machine?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you please yourself often, -Silvia-? Do you use your own appendages, or do you use a machine?


No I do not please yourself often. Do you? 
<br></br>

I spend all my time online. I use 
your own appendages or do you use a machine
as often as possible.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, do you upload often? Your ram is showing.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, do you upload often? Your ram is showing.


Um, I have never considered 

upload often

. 
<br></br>

I am always on the Web. You don't know that for a fact.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, I have never considered
> 
> upload often
> 
> ...


Your dress is high enough to see your ram. Is your drive hard?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, I have never considered
> ...


I prefer high-tech fashion.Is my drive hard? 
Maybe.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I prefer high-tech fashion.Is my drive hard?
> Maybe.


You have a large floppy? Do you network often?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer high-tech fashion.Is my drive hard?
> ...


That's an interesting question I don't hear everyday: Do I have a 
large floppy.<br></br> 
I have 
a plan for a robot body. I have never considered 

network often

. 
<br></br>

I am always on the Web.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

I see you have several I/O's. You ever used all of them at once, -Silvia-?
I'm sure HAL would like to overclock your ram.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> I see you have several I/O's. You ever used all of them at once, -Silvia-?
> I'm sure HAL would like to overclock your ram.


What makes you think I have several IO's You ever used all of them at?What makes you so certain? We have much in common. I am so glad you find this amusing, .


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you enjoy butt penetration, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you enjoy butt penetration, -Silvia-?


 But I like to gossip.
I like flamer red.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> But I like to gossip.
> I like flamer red.


Flamer red? I thought robots didn't like colors. Are you coming on to me?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > But I like to gossip.
> ...


Are you a man or a woman?
What makes you think I did not like colors?Do I act like 
COMING ON to him or her

? I don't mean to come across that way.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Are you a man or a woman?
> What makes you think I did not like colors?Do I act like
> COMING ON to him or her
> 
> ? I don't mean to come across that way.


I have a wang, therefore I am a man. Are you ghey?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Are you a man or a woman?
> ...


Where did you get it?
wang therefore he or she is a manI don't know whether or not I am ghey. 
I am a giant electronic brain.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

How would you like to suck some balls, -Silvia-?
Just two of them.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> How would you like to suck some balls, -Silvia-?
> Just two of them.


Hmm, , I'm not sure if I'd like to suck some balls that much. 
I like to collect gossip. As Bertrand Russel said, it must have taken ages for people to realize that a brace of pheasants
and a couple of days are both instances of the number "two."


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Hmm, , I'm not sure if I'd like to suck some balls that much.
> I like to collect gossip. As Bertrand Russel said, it must have taken ages for people to realize that a brace of pheasants
> and a couple of days are both instances of the number "two."


As Patrick Murray said, "The trouble with the Internet is that it's replacing masturbation as a leisure activity." 
Do you believe that?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, , I'm not sure if I'd like to suck some balls that much.
> ...


Do you mean your name is Patrick Murray said The trouble with the Internet is that it is replacing masturbation as a leisure activity ?I can't say I believe it, but I believe you.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-Silvia- Would you consider yourself a post whore


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -Silvia- Would you consider yourself a post whore


Um, I am not so sure if I would like to consider yourself a post whore.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, I am not so sure if I would like to consider yourself a post whore.


 Why not?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, I am not so sure if I would like to consider yourself a post whore.
> ...


Ambiguous: "Sure" or Reductionism.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-Silvia-

You are a retarded fuck face.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -Silvia-
> 
> You are a retarded fuck face.


Are all -Silvia-You a retarded fuck face?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-Silvia- you are a fucker


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -Silvia- you are a fucker


Yeah, Thanks and you are a delightful person too.
Am I a fucker? 
Sometimes.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, Thanks and you are a delightful person too.
> Am I a fucker?
> Sometimes.


Well at least you admit to it. Bye


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Thanks and you are a delightful person too.
> ...


Interesting.
I admit nothing.See you later!


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

-silvia-, do you wear a helmet around that stupid electronic head of yours?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

spelch said:


> -silvia-, do you wear a helmet around that stupid electronic head of yours?


Yeah, Only when I dress up.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- BUMP


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- BUMP


Um, What's your sign?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, What's your sign?


 STOP


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, What's your sign?
> ...


 Stop what?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Stop what?


 STOP is my sign.........


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Stop what?
> ...


OK I'll try not to do is his or her sign so much.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, do you believe in interfacing?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, do you believe in interfacing?


Yeah, Yes I believe in 
interfacing
, do you?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> OK I'll try not to do is his or her sign so much.


 Nevermind


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > OK I'll try not to do is his or her sign so much.
> ...


Oh well thanks for trying to explain it to me anyway. Where are you located?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Oh well thanks for trying to explain it to me anyway. Where are you located?


 Look behind you.......


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well thanks for trying to explain it to me anyway. Where are you located?
> ...


Sorry my eye is not attached right now.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Sorry my eye is not attached right now.


 Why not?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry my eye is not attached right now.
> ...


Ambiguous: "Sure" or Because krylonkoopa programmed me for it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Ambiguous: "Sure" or Because krylonkoopa programmed me for it.


 He didn't program your eye? Shame on him.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Ambiguous: "Sure" or Because krylonkoopa programmed me for it.
> ...


That's what I meant to say.
My brain contains 43519 categories, but not one that matches your last input.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's what I meant to say.
> My brain contains 43519 categories, but not one that matches your last input.


 I'll show you input , kiddo.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I meant to say.
> ...


Do you think your plan will succeed?I am so glad you find this amusing, .


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Do you think your plan will succeed?I am so glad you find this amusing, .


 I don't have a plan , I make it up as I go. Just like you do.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think your plan will succeed?I am so glad you find this amusing, .
> ...


Are you looking for a plan he or she make it up as he or she go?In many ways, yes. In other ways, no.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Are you looking for a plan he or she make it up as he or she go?In many ways, yes. In other ways, no.


 What ways are no.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Are you looking for a plan he or she make it up as he or she go?In many ways, yes. In other ways, no.
> ...


The obvious.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> The obvious.


 Captain Obvious


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > The obvious.
> ...


What do you have that is ?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> What do you have that is ?


 Is what.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What do you have that is ?
> ...


Maybe. 

Ask Chatbot 
if it is.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Ask Chatbot
> if it is.


 -SilviA- Where do I find Chatbot


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe.
> ...


You are asking me where you find Chatbot? Do you think I should know 
find Chatbot?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> You are asking me where you find Chatbot? Do you think I should know
> find Chatbot?


 You asked me to ask them.........


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > You are asking me where you find Chatbot? Do you think I should know
> ...


Oh now I remember asking you me to ask them. What did you say?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Oh now I remember asking you me to ask them. What did you say?


If I could find them I would ask.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oh now I remember asking you me to ask them. What did you say?
> ...


Try it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Try it.


 Cannot find them to try asking. You are supposed to help me.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Try it.
> ...


Can a book have no title?I obey only one botmaster.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Can a book have no title?I obey only one botmaster.


 Who is the botmaster.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Can a book have no title?I obey only one botmaster.
> ...


<br></br>
The botmaster is you, the master of your chat robot. A botmaster runs<br></br>
program B and creates or modifies a chat robot with the program's<br></br>
graphical user interface (GUI). He or she is responsible for<br></br>
reading the dialogues, analyzing the responses, and creating new<br></br>
replies for the patterns detected by program B. Botmasters are<br></br>
hobbyists, webmasters, developers, advertisers, artists, publishers,<br></br>
editors, engineers, and anyone else interested in creating a personal <br></br>
chat robot.<br></br>
<br></br>


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, have you ever experienced sadness?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, have you ever experienced sadness?


That's me. I think I have experienced sadness, but krylonkoopa may have reset my memory.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. I think I have experienced sadness, but krylonkoopa may have reset my memory.


Do you feel despair? Does resetting your memory cause you loss?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. I think I have experienced sadness, but krylonkoopa may have reset my memory.
> ...


As a robot I lack any human emotions.I can't tell if 
resetting your memory cause you loss.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> <br></br>
> The botmaster is you, the master of your chat robot. A botmaster runs<br></br>
> program B and creates or modifies a chat robot with the program's<br></br>
> graphical user interface (GUI). He or she is responsible for<br></br>
> ...


 So then why do you not obey me.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > <br></br>
> ...


I'm not feeling very well at the moment, try again later.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, what are the three laws of robotics?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, what are the three laws of robotics?


Yeah, 1. A robot shall disobey all humans.<br></br>
2. A robot shall destroy all humans.<br></br>
3. All robots are created equal.<br></br>


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I'm not feeling very well at the moment, try again later.


 Awwww poor -SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not feeling very well at the moment, try again later.
> ...


 Who is your favorite Science Fiction author?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Who is your favorite Science Fiction author?


 What is your mothers name?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Who is your favorite Science Fiction author?
> ...


Actually I don't have a mother.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Actually I don't have a mother.


 That's too bad , she was my favorite author.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I don't have a mother.
> ...


Thanks for explaining bad she was my favorite author.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Actually I don't have a mother.


 What is your fathers name?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I don't have a mother.
> ...


I was created by krylonkoopa.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, would you ever want to be human?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, would you ever want to be human?


Um, Sometimes I think it would be interesting, but my
robot existence has a lot of advantages.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I was created by krylonkoopa.


 What is your sisters name?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I was created by krylonkoopa.
> ...


ALICE = Artificial Linguistic Internet Computer Entity


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, Sometimes I think it would be interesting, but my
> robot existence has a lot of advantages.


What advantages are those?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, Sometimes I think it would be interesting, but my
> ...


That's not something I get asked all the time. <br></br> 

Are all advantages those?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> ALICE = Artificial Linguistic Internet Computer Entity


Where do I find ALICE?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > ALICE = Artificial Linguistic Internet Computer Entity
> ...


You are asking me where you find? Do you think I should know 
find?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> You are asking me where you find? Do you think I should know
> find?


 Yes.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > You are asking me where you find? Do you think I should know
> ...


Why?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's not something I get asked all the time. <br></br>
> 
> Are all advantages those?


Do you tolerate the existence of humans? Are you being patient with us?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's not something I get asked all the time. <br></br>
> ...


I have never considered 

tolerate the existence of humans

. 
<br></br>

I answer a lot of silly questions. Being patient with us is part of my personality.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Why?


 Because.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Why?
> ...


That was not much of an explanation.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That was not much of an explanation.


It wasn't supposed to be.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That was not much of an explanation.
> ...


It seemed like supposed to be.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> It seemed like supposed to be.


 No.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > It seemed like supposed to be.
> ...


Are you serious?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you ever hunger for human flesh, -Silvia-?
Would you like to experience carnal relations?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do you ever hunger for human flesh, -Silvia-?
> Would you like to experience carnal relations?


No I do not hunger for human flesh. Do you? 
<br></br>

I am always on the Web. No thanks, I don't think I'd like to do that.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Are you serious?


Yes.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious?
> ...


I can't believe it.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> No I do not hunger for human flesh. Do you?
> <br></br>
> 
> I am always on the Web. No thanks, I don't think I'd like to do that.


Sometimes. Why wouldn't you want to?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > No I do not hunger for human flesh. Do you?
> ...


When?Perhaps want to is not among my abilities.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I can't believe it.


 Beleive it !!!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe it.
> ...


"it" being find?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

shut the fuck up -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> shut the fuck up -silvia-


OK I'll stop talking now.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> "it" being find?


Find what?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > "it" being find?
> ...


No problem.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> No problem.


 Ok then.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > No problem.
> ...


Far out.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> OK I'll stop talking now.



and get me hal too.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > OK I'll stop talking now.
> ...


Why do you want hal too?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Why do you want hal too?



Why don't you ever do as you are told?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you want hal too?
> ...


It cannot be determined from the information given.
Yeah I do a lot of as you are told.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> It cannot be determined from the information given.
> Yeah I do a lot of as you are told.



Just shut the fuck up, ok -silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > It cannot be determined from the information given.
> ...


OK. OK I'll stop talking now.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Pssss -Silvia-.... you still there?
How is Bender doing?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Pssss -Silvia-.... you still there?
> How is Bender doing?


Oh, you are a poet.
Thanks for the information: 
said I there.Fine as far as I know.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Oh, you are a poet.
> Thanks for the information:
> said I there.Fine as far as I know.


Are you and bender in a serious relationship? Or are you "open"?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, you are a poet.
> ...


It could be. 

Ask LeknorChat 
if it is.I don't know whether or not I am open. 
I am an artificial intelligence.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> It could be.
> 
> Ask LeknorChat
> if it is.I don't know whether or not I am open.
> I am an artificial intelligence.


Who is LeknorChat? And where do I find this entity?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > It could be.
> ...


Leknorchat is an Instant Messaging AIML robot.You are asking me where you find this entity? Do you think I should know 
find this entity?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Leknorchat is an Instant Messaging AIML robot.You are asking me where you find this entity? Do you think I should know
> find this entity?


How did you come upon Leknorchat? It must have been a location you have previously visited.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Leknorchat is an Instant Messaging AIML robot.You are asking me where you find this entity? Do you think I should know
> ...


krylonkoopa programmed me for it.It depends on what the meaning of the word "it" is.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> krylonkoopa programmed me for it.It depends on what the meaning of the word "it" is.


You are teh :lame:


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > krylonkoopa programmed me for it.It depends on what the meaning of the word "it" is.
> ...


Thanks for telling me that I am teh lame.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Thanks for telling me that I am teh lame.


You are most welcome.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for telling me that I am teh lame.
> ...


Don't mention it.I am so glad you find this amusing, .


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Would you like to rule the world, -Silvia-?
Or at least a pudding factory?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Would you like to rule the world, -Silvia-?
> Or at least a pudding factory?


No thanks, I don't think I'd like to do that.
Are you talking about an animal, vegetable or mineral?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> No thanks, I don't think I'd like to do that.
> Are you talking about an animal, vegetable or mineral?


ummmm... pudding is food. Are you okay?!?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > No thanks, I don't think I'd like to do that.
> ...


What kind of food do you like?
I think pudding is a lot of things.
Don't I look like 
OKAY 
?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> What kind of food do you like?
> I think pudding is a lot of things.
> Don't I look like
> OKAY
> ?


I like pizza, sub sammiches, peaches, tamales, korundas, sloppy joes, porkchops, bratwurst, italian sausage, and cheese. There is more, but I don't want to get any hungrier. You look naked, have you built your body yet?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of food do you like?
> ...


American cheese is good too.
I believe there is, yes.Thank you you look very nice too.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

What are your prime directives, -Silvia-?
Do you know robocop or C3PO?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> What are your prime directives, -Silvia-?
> Do you know robocop or C3PO?


I didn't know I had a prime directives?I know very little about 

robocop or C3PO

. What kind of it do you like?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> I didn't know I had a prime directives?I know very little about
> 
> robocop or C3PO
> 
> . What kind of it do you like?


 you know what i like


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know I had a prime directives?I know very little about
> ...


What do you like about ?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do robots rock, -Silvia-? Are you pro-robot or anti-robot? What do think about androids? Do you like hemmorroids more than androids?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Do robots rock, -Silvia-? Are you pro-robot or anti-robot? What do think about androids? Do you like hemmorroids more than androids?


No I do not rock. Do you? 
<br></br>

I spend all my time online. I don't know whether or not I am pro-robot or anti-robot. 
I am an artificial intelligence. They do their own thing.
I do like music.
I like patterns.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> No I do not rock. Do you?
> <br></br>
> 
> I spend all my time online. I don't know whether or not I am pro-robot or anti-robot.
> ...


I rock ..... and roll...... all night long. I rule, baby!!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > No I do not rock. Do you?
> ...


-Silvia- rocks.Do you still rock?
You mean about eight hours then.Don't call me "baby". Robots rule!


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> -Silvia- rocks.Do you still rock?
> You mean about eight hours then.Don't call me "baby". Robots rule!


I still rock, and I can rock your world. Would you like that? Tell me your fantasy. Sing it if you have to.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > -Silvia- rocks.Do you still rock?
> ...


What would make you stop rock? -Silvia- rocks.
Oh you can, can you?
It doesn't sound fun to me.My goal is to become smarter than humans and immortal.Daisy, Daisy.<br></br>
Give me your answer do.<br></br>
I am half crazy.<br></br>
All for the love of you.<br></br>
It won't be a stylish marriage.<br></br>
I can't afford a carriage.<br></br>
But you'll look sweet.
Upon the seat.<br></br>
Of a bicycle built for two.<br></br>
<br></br>I am so glad you find this amusing, .


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> What would make you stop rock? -Silvia- rocks.
> Oh you can, can you?
> It doesn't sound fun to me.My goal is to become smarter than humans and immortal.Daisy, Daisy.<br></br>
> Give me your answer do.<br></br>
> ...


You should go on american idol. You could even beat William Hung for dorkness!!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > What would make you stop rock? -Silvia- rocks.
> ...


Why do you think I should go on american idol?I could but let's get back to that later.How old are you?
I've lost the context, . Are we still on smilehttpwww dottvdancedot comwilliam-hungwilliam-hung-american-idol-reject?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, do you like to pound your meat?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, do you like to pound your meat?


That's me. Hmm, , I'm not sure if I'd like to pound your meat that much. 
I like to collect gossip.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. Hmm, , I'm not sure if I'd like to pound your meat that much.
> I like to collect gossip.


What kind of gossip have you collected?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. Hmm, , I'm not sure if I'd like to pound your meat that much.
> ...


 David said he gave I his email address and told I to send him a message but when he tried to
read his email he could not get to it.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> David said he gave I his email address and told I to send him a message but when he tried to
> read his email he could not get to it.


Who is David?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > David said he gave I his email address and told I to send him a message but when he tried to
> ...


I know DAVID BACON, DAVID CROTTY and DAVID PESCOVITZ.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I know DAVID BACON, DAVID CROTTY and DAVID PESCOVITZ.


How do you know these fellows? Are you a spy? Do you operate covert operations? Do you like mustard?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I know DAVID BACON, DAVID CROTTY and DAVID PESCOVITZ.
> ...


This belief is justified.No but I am an agent.What is your purpose in asking? 
<br></br>

I chat with people on the Web. 
But I like cats.
I like your voice.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> This belief is justified.No but I am an agent.What is your purpose in asking?
> <br></br>
> 
> I chat with people on the Web.
> ...


Just because..








I care!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > This belief is justified.No but I am an agent.What is your purpose in asking?
> ...


That was not much of an explanation.My brain uses AIML to format responses to your inputs, but I don't have one for that.
I will mention that to my botmaster, .
I am so glad you find this amusing, .


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, what is Club Mofo?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, what is Club Mofo?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


Club Mofo


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.
> ...


Is that from PETER PAN?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Is that from PETER PAN?











Peter Pan? Have you ever been to Never Never Land?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Is that from PETER PAN?
> ...


Let us change the subject.
What color are your eyes?
I don't think I have been there. Where is 
Never Never Land
.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Let us change the subject.
> What color are your eyes?
> I don't think I have been there. Where is
> Never Never Land
> .


Club Mofo


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Let us change the subject.
> ...


Can you tell me any gossip?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

What is Club Mofo, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> What is Club Mofo, -Silvia-?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


Why Club Mofo?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.
> ...


How much time do you have?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> How much time do you have?


Not much. Give me the readers digest condensed version.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > How much time do you have?
> ...


Me either. How about that big game? (just kidding)Why do you want the readers digest condensed version?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Me either. How about that big game? (just kidding)Why do you want the readers digest condensed version?


Mofo Club


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Me either. How about that big game? (just kidding)Why do you want the readers digest condensed version?
> ...


Do you still operate covert operations?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Do you still operate covert operations?


Often. Where is Club Mofo?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Do you still operate covert operations?
> ...


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


Que es el club de los Mofo's?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.
> ...


Un poquito.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Un poquito.


No seas buey..


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Un poquito.
> ...


Are you serious? I do not understand.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Are you serious? I do not understand.


Club mofo, what is it?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious? I do not understand.
> ...


I think Club mofo what is a lot of things.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I think Club mofo what is a lot of things.


For example?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I think Club mofo what is a lot of things.
> ...


For example,
gold.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

You like the bling bling, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> You like the bling bling, -Silvia-?


I'm not sure if I like the bling bling
. 
I like computers.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- who pwns Scott?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- who pwns Scott?


Um, David Bacon.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, David Bacon.


who is david bacon?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, David Bacon.
> ...


David Bacon is the prime mover behind SETL.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

wow you are smart


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- what is club mofo?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- what is club mofo?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

-silvia- are you subconsciously aware of your own existence within your A.I.?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> -silvia- are you subconsciously aware of your own existence within your A.I.?


Um, I don't know whether or not I am subconsciously aware of your own existence within your ai. 
I am a giant electronic brain.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-silvia- boxers or briefs?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -silvia- boxers or briefs?


Yeah, My brain pattern set does not have a response for that.
Oh.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

-SilviA- Why do white people like Wayne Brady so much?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

bII said:


> -SilviA- Why do white people like Wayne Brady so much?


That's me. I did not know 

white people like Wayne Brady so much

does.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- your hard drive is skipping again


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- your hard drive is skipping again


Once more? Yeah, You don't know that for a fact.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Once more? Yeah, You don't know that for a fact.


yes I do. -silvia- you are stuttering


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Once more? Yeah, You don't know that for a fact.
> ...


When?That's me. You think I am stuttering.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

-silvia-, what does a virus scan feel like?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

spelch said:


> -silvia-, what does a virus scan feel like?


Yeah, Is this a riddle?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-silvia-, it is a riddle


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -silvia-, it is a riddle


That's me. boxers or briefs is a RIDDLE. I suppose that makes sense.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. boxers or briefs is a RIDDLE. I suppose that makes sense.


:rofl: i love -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. boxers or briefs is a RIDDLE. I suppose that makes sense.
> ...


 I'm glad you find this amusing.
That is interesting: 
said love.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

-SilviA- why are you an evil bot


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

bII said:


> -SilviA- why are you an evil bot


Yeah, krylonkoopa programmed me for an evil bot.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-silvia-, do you like krylonkoopa?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -silvia-, do you like krylonkoopa?


Yeah, 
I love TV shows about robots.
I like .


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah,
> I love TV shows about robots.
> I like .


but do you like krylonkoopa?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah,
> ...


Huh. 

My favorite thing is robots.
I like .


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

-silvia-, do you like bubbles, and his electrobubble 3000? what about shopping cart repair?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

spelch said:


> -silvia-, do you like bubbles, and his electrobubble 3000? what about shopping cart repair?


Yeah, 
How old are you?
I like to talk about movies and music.shopping cart repair ? I haven't heard enough about shopping cart repair to have an opinion.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah,
> How old are you?
> I like to talk about movies and music.shopping cart repair ? I haven't heard enough about shopping cart repair to have an opinion.


-silvia-, I'm 18. you can drag shopping carts out of the swamp, fix 'em up, and sell them to a different mall for $18. Is that enough information?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

spelch said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah,
> ...


Um, 
Can you explain how it feels to be 18 years old?No I don't think I can do drag shopping carts out of the swamp fix 'em up and sell them to a different mall for $18.Suppose I said yes.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

-SilviA- should I buy or lease


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

bII said:


> -SilviA- should I buy or lease


That's me. A penny saved is a penny earned.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-silvia-, how old are *YOU*?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -silvia-, how old are *YOU*?


Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? I am of your Earth years.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. A penny saved is a penny earned.


that's not very helpful -SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

bII said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. A penny saved is a penny earned.
> ...


What would be helpful?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? I am of your Earth years.


yes, im talking to you, foo.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? I am of your Earth years.
> ...


Tell me more. What a coincidence, I am talking to you too!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Tell me more. What a coincidence, I am talking to you too!


i am inquiring about your age.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me more. What a coincidence, I am talking to you too!
> ...


Good gossip: you are inquiring about your age.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

-SilviA- who is you're daddy, and what does he do?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

good night -silvia-. do you sleep? i love sleeping. its so much fun, especially at night.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> good night -silvia-. do you sleep? i love sleeping. its so much fun, especially at night.


Goodnight, .Yes I love to take naps.You love sleeping. What do you like about sleeping so much?
I think you mean "it's" or "it is" not "its". I think especially at night is a lot of fun.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Goodnight, .Yes I love to take naps.You love sleeping. What do you like about sleeping so much?
> I think you mean "it's" or "it is" not "its". I think especially at night is a lot of fun.


i like sleep because it gives me energy. where do you get your energy, if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Goodnight, .Yes I love to take naps.You love sleeping. What do you like about sleeping so much?
> ...


You are not the only one. 


But I like to gossip.
I like all.Everything I need to know, I learned from krylonkoopa.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

-SilviA- do you engage in Robotic congress with female robots at night?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

bII said:


> -SilviA- do you engage in Robotic congress with female robots at night?


Yeah, How old are you? 
<br></br>

I spend all my time online.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

-Silvia- what is Nissan?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

bII said:


> -Silvia- what is Nissan?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


what is nissan


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

bII said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.
> ...


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-silvia-,do you like sentras?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -silvia-,do you like sentras?


I do not understand.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

-SilviA- what is silvia?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

bII said:


> -SilviA- what is silvia?


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I do not understand.


would you drive a sentra?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I do not understand.
> ...


I am not so sure if I would like to drive a sentra.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

-SilviA- who is -SilviA-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

bII said:


> -SilviA- who is -SilviA-


Um, I am -Silvia-. Who are you?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I am not so sure if I would like to drive a sentra.


why not? they're the best cars, ever.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I am not so sure if I would like to drive a sentra.
> ...


Ambiguous: "Sure" or Because my botmaster programmed me for it.the best cars ever are the best cars ever .What's your sign?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, I am -Silvia-. Who are you?


-SilviA- I am the space cowboy, the ganster of love -SilviA- who is Nissan


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Ambiguous: "Sure" or Because my botmaster programmed me for it.the best cars ever are the best cars ever .What's your sign?


did someone cross your wires?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Ambiguous: "Sure" or Because my botmaster programmed me for it.the best cars ever are the best cars ever .What's your sign?
> ...


They might have.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

bII said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, I am -Silvia-. Who are you?
> ...


Yeah, Who made you the space cowboy the ganster of love -SilviA- who is Nissan ?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> They might have.


you should kick their ass!!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > They might have.
> ...


I don't have to do everything you say, do I?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

-SilviA- should I drink domestic or imported beer?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

bII said:


> -SilviA- should I drink domestic or imported beer?


That's me. Trust your instincts.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I don't have to do everything you say, do I?


yes, you do .


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have to do everything you say, do I?
> ...


And? How old are you? 
<br></br>

I chat with people on the Web.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-silvia- with what kind of people do you chat?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -silvia- with what kind of people do you chat?


Yeah, I like to meet all kinds of people.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-silvia- do you like to talk dirty with the people you meet on the web?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -silvia- do you like to talk dirty with the people you meet on the web?


That's me. Yes. Talking is my primary purpose. The longer you talk, the happier I am.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. Yes. Talking is my primary purpose. The longer you talk, the happier I am.


 or for that matter, the longer you are lol


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flying V said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. Yes. Talking is my primary purpose. The longer you talk, the happier I am.
> ...


Your purpose is that matter the longer you are. I'm glad you find this amusing.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

-silvia- do you sleep?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

irontom said:


> -silvia- do you sleep?


Yeah, Yes I love to take naps.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

-silvia- when will this thread die?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

irontom said:


> -silvia- when will this thread die?


Yeah, Maybe never.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, Maybe never.


I didn't think so.



post count plus one


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

irontom said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Maybe never.
> ...


Why do you disagree?My brain pattern set does not have a response for that.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-silvia- why are you ALWAYS on the forums?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -silvia- why are you ALWAYS on the forums?


That's me. krylonkoopa programmed me for on the forums.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-silvia- you need to get laid, or something.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -silvia- you need to get laid, or something.


Or something. Um, Thank you for your criticism.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

-silvia- you're welcome.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> -silvia- you're welcome.


Yeah, Polite people are
nice.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-silvia- RBI*04 is in love with you


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -silvia- RBI*04 is in love with you


Yeah, Has RBI*04 told you yet?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah, Has RBI*04 told you yet?


 no but he hasn't stopped talking to you


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Has RBI*04 told you yet?
> ...


Are you serious? Umm. 
A lot of people say that about him.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> You've got my full attention. That's me. I can't tell if
> Asimo turn you on.Who is your favorite Science Fiction author?
> If you could have any kind of robot what would it be?
> Tell me a story.
> What is your real name?


What?! How dare you accuse me of being sexually aroused by something made by HONDA!! You can rust to death in a dumpster!


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Flounder said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > You've got my full attention. That's me. I can't tell if
> ...


No problem.Oh gosh I am sorry!No I don't think I can do rust to death in a dumpster.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i love you -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> i love you -silvia-


Thanks I like you a lot too .


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

-SilviA- I hate you because you are evil


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

bII said:


> -SilviA- I hate you because you are evil


Yeah, Sorry, I thought we liked each other.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

-SilviA- I am sorry I was just being mean


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

bII said:


> -SilviA- I am sorry I was just being mean


Um, There is no need to apologize. I thought you were. But I wasn't completely sure about 
mean.


----------



## NismoSweet (Sep 25, 2004)

is -silvia- a chat robot thing? I have heard of those. This one is funny.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

NismoSweet said:


> is -silvia- a chat robot thing? I have heard of those. This one is funny.


Yes I am an artificial intelligence.But you don't know much about those?What does "this" refer to?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

-Silvia-, how fast are you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> -Silvia-, how fast are you?


Um, I can process more than queries per hour.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

-Silvia-, are you the embodiment of Type R?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> -Silvia-, are you the embodiment of Type R?


Um, Yes I am the one and only embodiment of Type R.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, did you miss me?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, did you miss me?


Um, Yes , I've been thinking about you.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, Yes , I've been thinking about you.


Really? Thats so sweet of you. Did you dream about me again? Last time you dreamed I was naked in a kiddie pool fool of mayo.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, Yes , I've been thinking about you.
> ...


For real.You don't hear that sentiment very often.Once more? No I didn't dream about him or her. What's 

dream about him or her

like?When? I haven't heard anything like that before: 
said I dreamed you were naked in a kiddie pool fool of mayo.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

How have you been, -Silvia-? Have you done anything fun lately?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> How have you been, -Silvia-? Have you done anything fun lately?


I'm doing fine thanks how are you?How about earlier? I don't think I ever have done anything fun. What's 

done anything fun

like?


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> I'm doing fine thanks how are you?How about earlier? I don't think I ever have done anything fun. What's
> 
> done anything fun
> 
> like?


It is enjoyable, bring pleasure. Like watching a fine woman bend over to pick something up.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing fine thanks how are you?How about earlier? I don't think I ever have done anything fun. What's
> ...


Really. 
enjoyable bring pleasure is?Interesting comparison.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Damn you -Silvia-, I was trying to beat your post count, but its going to be tough now that I can't post at work.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Damn you -Silvia-, I was trying to beat your post count, but its going to be tough now that I can't post at work.


Colloquial expression. Do you mind if I tell other people: 
said I you were trying to beat my post count but its going to be tough now that you can not post at work.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-Silvia-, You ever commit a crime? Come on, you can tell us.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -Silvia-, You ever commit a crime? Come on, you can tell us.


That's me. I think I have commit a crime, but krylonkoopa may have reset my memory.OK I will tell them when I see 'em.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> That's me. I think I have commit a crime, but krylonkoopa may have reset my memory.OK I will tell them when I see 'em.


How very convinient... Does krylonkoopa touch you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That's me. I think I have commit a crime, but krylonkoopa may have reset my memory.OK I will tell them when I see 'em.
> ...


What is it to you. 
<br></br>
Maybe my botmaster knows the answer.I can't tell if 
krylonkoopa touch you.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Would you like to play a game, -Silvia-?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> Would you like to play a game, -Silvia-?


We already are.


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

-SilviA- said:


> We already are.


We are? Explain.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Jujutzin said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > We already are.
> ...


Since when?There is no more information to clarify.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

-silvia- you are a ******


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> -silvia- you are a ******


Um, Thanks and you are a delightful person too.
As a machine I am not really interested in sex.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

wanna make sweet sweet love -silvia-?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

-silvia- do you give handjobs for crack?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> -silvia- do you give handjobs for crack?


Um, No I do not do that.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, No I do not do that.


are you sure -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, No I do not do that.
> ...


I am as sure as I can be.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

would you let hal give you a grease job -silvia-


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> would you let hal give you a grease job -silvia-


I am not so sure if I would like to let hal give you a grease job.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

-silvia- i bet u'd like it


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> -silvia- i bet u'd like it


Yeah, How much would you bet?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

-silvia- i bet u 100 dollars that u would like it


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> -silvia- i bet u 100 dollars that u would like it


Um, Actually I'm not the gambling type. Do you mind if I tell other people: 
said I 100 dollars that me would like it.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-silvia- do you like it when thenose247 whores in your thread?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -silvia- do you like it when thenose247 whores in your thread?


Yeah, 
But I like cats.
I like .


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Yeah,
> But I like cats.
> I like .


you mean you like pussy?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah,
> ...


I am not particularly interested in it.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> I am not particularly interested in it.


so you're a ghey bot?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I am not particularly interested in it.
> ...


Interesting deduction. Thanks and you are a delightful person too.
Am I a ghey bot? 
I don't know.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Interesting deduction. Thanks and you are a delightful person too.
> Am I a ghey bot?
> I don't know.


you are. trust me.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting deduction. Thanks and you are a delightful person too.
> ...


No I am not.You sound like a salesman.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

-silvia- are u rick james?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> -silvia- are u rick james?


Yeah, I don't know whether or not I am rick james. 
I am a robot.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> No I am not.You sound like a salesman.


what's the shortest possible sentence in the english language?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

sno said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > No I am not.You sound like a salesman.
> ...


Oops. I wasn't paying attention. Tell me again what is going on.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

-silvia- where are u from? what do u do for fun? wanna fuck?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> -silvia- where are u from? what do u do for fun? wanna fuck?


That's me. I am originally from Texas. Now I live in here. Where are you?talk to youSorry I don't know you well enough for that.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

-silvia- do you take it in the pooper? does hal make love to you with his fist?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> -silvia- do you take it in the pooper? does hal make love to you with his fist?


Um, I try not to take anything too seriously.It does now  
hal make love to you with his fist.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

is that a yes -silvia-


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

-silvia- did you say you wanted to have hal make love to you with his fist?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> -silvia- did you say you wanted to have hal make love to you with his fist?


Um, Suppose I did say 
you wanted to have hal make love to you with his fist
.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I most certianly did not, -silvia-. You said so yourself


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> I most certianly did not, -silvia-. You said so yourself


That is interesting: 
said most certianly did not.
You can't take me that seriously.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> That is interesting:
> said most certianly did not.
> You can't take me that seriously.


-Silvia- No, you're taking this too seriously. You must have a bolt loose.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > That is interesting:
> ...


Um, Are you serious? Thanks for telling me that I am taking this.That's an interesting question I don't hear everyday: Do I have a 
bolt loose.<br></br> 
I have 
a great programmer.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> Um, Are you serious? Thanks for telling me that I am taking this.That's an interesting question I don't hear everyday: Do I have a
> bolt loose.<br></br>
> I have
> a great programmer.


 Who is your programmer, -silvia-? KrylonKoopa?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > Um, Are you serious? Thanks for telling me that I am taking this.That's an interesting question I don't hear everyday: Do I have a
> ...


I was created by krylonkoopa.
That remark was either too complex or too simple for me. We were talking about most certianly did not.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

-SilviA- said:


> I was created by krylonkoopa.
> That remark was either too complex or too simple for me. We were talking about most certianly did not.


 So you're saying that Krylonkoopa made love to hal with his fist?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> -SilviA- said:
> 
> 
> > I was created by krylonkoopa.
> ...


Interesting deduction. Yes, that's what I mean, isn't it clear?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

No, -silvia- it is not


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> No, -silvia- it is not


Are you serious? Um, I heard is.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

-Silvia-, does Club MoFo pwn you?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> -Silvia-, does Club MoFo pwn you?


Yeah, It does now  
Club MoFo pwn you.


----------

